# STREETLOW WOODLAND SHOW



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we'll be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 28 2009, 07:25 PM~14323449
> *we'll be there
> *


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

ALL B THER


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

not me. the lac wont be ready


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

were is it close to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 12:29 AM~14326105
> *were is it close to
> *


15 minutes north of Sacramento.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

O I WONT BE THERE TO FAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 29 2009, 12:31 AM~14326115
> *O I WONT BE THERE TO FAR
> *


I know. I have never seen a Majestics bike north of Fresno.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2009, 12:35 AM~14326130
> *I know. I have never seen a Majestics bike north of Fresno.
> *


thats true the fartest youll see us up north is FRESNO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

I be there next year.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hopefully our frame will be done getting painted.. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

me :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

We'll be there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*celia's evil way trike is there !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 6 2009, 08:16 AM~14391460
> *celia's evil way trike is there !
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i will be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I WISH I COULD GO...THE BIKINI CONTESTS R THE BEST!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY IS THERE !*


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Lil Rascals bike will be there !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Now that I aint going to be able to make it to denver POISON will be in woodland full display fak it!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE BC will be there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SOCIOS BC WILL BE THERE WHIT CLOWN CONFUSION


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS B.C & MINI IMPRESSIONS B.C will be there


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 AM~14402488
> *TOPDOGS B.C & MINI IMPRESSIONS B.C will be there
> *


i'll see you there bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:cheesy: seems its going to be a good show!!! A lot of badass bikes are going to be there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 7 2009, 02:06 PM~14404210
> *:cheesy: seems its going to be a good show!!! A lot of badass bikes are going to be there!
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

fuck im missing all the good shows :angry: working on the weekend sucks :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jul 8 2009, 10:59 AM~14412254
> *fuck im missing all the good shows :angry: working on the weekend sucks :tears:
> *


Damn, whats up homie. :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 AM~14402488
> *TOPDOGS B.C & MINI IMPRESSIONS B.C will be there
> *


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 7 2009, 10:48 AM~14402488
> *TOPDOGS B.C & MINI IMPRESSIONS B.C will be there
> *


is the 20" street going


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jul 8 2009, 09:59 AM~14412254
> *fuck im missing all the good shows :angry: working on the weekend sucks :tears:
> *


Be glad you're at least working.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

see you guys out there !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2009, 09:05 AM~14422325
> *see you guys out there !
> *


yup see u there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hno: the frame shoul be getting finished today and cleared tonite.. and put back together tomarrow if all goes good....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 8 2009, 04:06 PM~14415708
> *is the 20" street going
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

hno:hno:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 10 2009, 06:53 AM~14432309
> *
> *


im ready for him is he ready 4 me..............


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusuion is ready


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 10 2009, 07:46 AM~14432996
> *im ready for him is he ready 4 me..............
> *



We stay ready homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 10 2009, 08:53 AM~14433052
> *We stay ready homie
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 10 2009, 07:54 AM~14433060
> *:wave:
> *



What's up mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 10 2009, 09:16 AM~14433244
> *What's up mikey
> *


sup man just here putting my new sprocket on


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 10 2009, 08:53 AM~14433052
> *We stay ready homie
> *


4sho good luck


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 9 2009, 09:07 AM~14422335
> *yup see u there  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT !
I'M THERE AT 8 TOMORROW MORNING !


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

jesse el raider will be selling raffle tickets. 








will have new flyer soon. make sure you take a little extra cash to by tickets. it's for a good cause. remember you don't have to be present to win.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Should be a good show.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats the address


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14440244
> *whats the address
> *


YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS

1125 East Street Woodland, CA 95776

Thats the only address I could find. Sometimes they let people in on Gum Ave and sometimes its on Gibson Ave so you might have to drive around to find out where there going in.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2009, 02:04 AM~14441447
> *YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
> 
> 1125 East Street  Woodland, CA 95776
> ...


cool thanks  do u know what time we can get in to set up? it doesn't say anything on the reg from or the flier


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 11 2009, 07:35 AM~14442009
> *cool thanks    do u know what time we can get in to set up? it doesn't say anything on the reg from or the flier
> *


I heard gates open at 6.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

i just got my finders air brushed for this show


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 11 2009, 09:34 AM~14442491
> *i just got my finders air brushed for this show
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 11 2009, 10:25 AM~14442826
> *hno:hno:hno:
> *


lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 10:28 AM~14442849
> *lol
> *


What's up mikey!! A that's a good idea how u put the seat on the back!! CLOWN CONFUTION looks chingon!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 11 2009, 10:33 AM~14442880
> *What's up mikey!! A that's a good idea how u put the seat on the back!! CLOWN CONFUTION looks chingon!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'M STILL GOING BUT TOMORROW EARLY MORNING !


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Display.....check
Cleaning Supplies.....check
Bike.....in the morning.

Hey Raul don't forget my parts. :biggrin: 

See you guys there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 11 2009, 09:25 AM~14442826
> *hno:hno:hno:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 11 2009, 03:00 PM~14444725
> *:uh:
> *


i can help you with that staring problem.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 11 2009, 03:12 PM~14444487
> *Display.....check
> Cleaning Supplies.....check
> Bike.....in the morning.
> ...


u bringing that blue bike


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

hopin 2 meet new people dnt realy knw any other builders


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AZTECA DE ORO from ELITE .ready to show in woodland.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2009, 04:11 PM~14444785
> *i can help you with that staring problem.
> *


good :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 11 2009, 04:17 PM~14445166
> *good  :|
> *


i bet your not as tough without that mean ass lil chihuahua. :angry:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14444881
> *u bringing that blue bike
> *


Yup, she's older than most guys on the forum but she still looks good.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 11 2009, 04:58 PM~14445038
> *AZTECA DE ORO from ELITE .ready to show in woodland.
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2009, 06:00 PM~14445374
> *i bet your not as tough without that mean ass lil chihuahua. :angry:
> *


why were you scared of it ? :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 11 2009, 08:05 PM~14446376
> *why were you scared of it ?  :0  :roflmao:
> *


i didnt mess with your lil dog, lil fucker was trying to bite everyone.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2009, 09:30 PM~14446556
> *i didnt mess with your lil dog, lil fucker was trying to bite everyone.
> *


ware was sac towns finger when he was holding it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 PM~14446575
> *ware was sac towns finger when he was holding it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 11 2009, 08:33 PM~14446575
> *ware was sac towns finger when he was holding it
> *


sacka is a sicko. :burn: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 11 2009, 03:12 PM~14444487
> *Display.....check
> Cleaning Supplies.....check
> Bike.....in the morning.
> ...


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

leaven at 7 from manteca have to wait 4 home depo 2 open 4 last min parts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2009, 06:48 AM~14448151
> *
> *


wat time u leaveing


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Had a great time! Have a 3 1/2 hr drive!

TOPDOGS b.c

1st 16" street

2nd 16" street

1st 16" semi

1st 20" STREET

Best plating and best use of asecceries


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Poison 1st mild . Best display. Best murals,best engraving. AZTECA DE ORO best paint,best mods,1st full, Best of show bike and $150.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 12 2009, 07:08 PM~14452460
> *Poison 1st mild . Best display. Best murals,best engraving. AZTECA DE ORO best paint,best mods,1st full, Best of show bike and $150.
> *



Congrats on your wins homies!!!! See you guys in san bern


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 12 2009, 07:17 PM~14451966
> *Had a great time! Have a 3 1/2 hr drive!
> 
> TOPDOGS b.c
> ...


king of the 16" congrats Gil TOPDOGS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

took first place full custom trike  long day great time.. meet a lot of new homies..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 12 2009, 08:23 PM~14453155
> *took first place full custom trike    long day  great time.. meet a lot of new homies..
> *




It was good meeting you homie! Congrats on the win well deserved!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

poison bike looked good today congrates homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PICS????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

My bike took 2nd Mild & Best graphics.  It was great meeting up with all the l.i.l homies, Top Dogs, Mini impressions, Sacka town, 66ROLLERZ ONLY, Mickey & Faze.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats on all the wins..... lots of nice bikes out there today.. i think,, no i know that was the most bikes i've seen at any one show besides LRM..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats to all the winners. It was good seeing everyone out there. Im sorry I didnt have alot of time to hang out and talk to everyone. It also sucks that they dont have a semi class and third place at this show. There were alot of clean bikes that didnt place because of that.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mini impressions
2nd place full
It was nice meeting and talking with all the homies from LiL and vicmarcos my wife and daughters said high.had a good time and congrats to all who placed.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 12 2009, 11:09 PM~14454683
> *Mini impressions
> 2nd place full
> It was nice meeting and talking with all the homies from LiL  and vicmarcos my wife and daughters said high.had a good time and congrats to all who placed.
> *



Congrats dave!

We took 5 bikes and brought home 5 trophys! But your not ever driving again! :angry:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 12 2009, 08:48 PM~14452816
> *Congrats on your wins homies!!!! See you guys in san bern
> *


Gracias homie!! Congrats to u guys too bikes were looking good!! Yasaves homie see u in san berdo in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 12 2009, 09:31 PM~14453217
> *poison bike looked good today congrates homie
> *


Thanks mikey!! Urs was too homie :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners ! it was a good show, alot of bikes !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14453198
> *It was good meeting you homie! Congrats on the win well deserved!
> *



IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE !


:worship: LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 12 2009, 08:48 PM~14452816
> *Congrats on your wins homies!!!! See you guys in san bern
> *



YES SIR ! 

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS CAME HOME WITH A TROPHY !

MY DAUGHTERS AN I ARE HAPPY ,
THERE WHERE A LOT OF SICK ASS BIKES OUT THERE !


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jul 12 2009, 09:08 PM~14452460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gilly you and Topdoggs are always killin em :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jul 13 2009, 11:04 AM~14456901
> *Right on homie. You bike Is looking really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Gilly you and Topdoggs are always killin em :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOMIES SOME SICK ASS BIKES


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im uploading my pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ANY BODY AS A PICTURE 
OF A FULL TRIKE THAT TOOK 1ST PLACE !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 11:00 AM~14457480
> *ANY BODY AS A PICTURE
> OF A FULL TRIKE THAT TOOK 1ST PLACE !
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 11:06 AM~14457524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FORK ON THAT TRIKE WAS A GIFT THAT HERNAN CORTEZ GAVE TO THE LAST AZTEC EMPEROR QUATEMOC BEFOR HE KILL HIM


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 13 2009, 01:11 PM~14457556
> *THAT FORK ON THAT TRIKE WAS A GIFT THAT HERNAN CORTEZ GAVE TO THE LAST AZTEC EMPEROR QUATEMOC BEFOR HE KILL HIM
> *


I remember 9th grade as well. shit happen


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if any one eles has pic post them up


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IT LOOK LIKE A BAD ASS SHOW WHAT ABOUT THE LADYS AT THE BIKINI CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 11:28 AM~14457733
> *if any one eles has pic post them up
> *



thanks Mikey for donating those parts for the relay of life bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 13 2009, 11:31 AM~14457763
> *IT LOOK LIKE A BAD ASS SHOW WHAT ABOUT THE LADYS AT THE BIKINI CONTEST  :biggrin:
> *


they didnt have one


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139

we still need 20" rims n tires if anybody wants to donate


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 11:33 AM~14457783
> *they didnt have one
> *


SUCKS, POST PICS PLEASE ARE YOU GUYS COMING DOWN TO DA IMPERIALS SHOW SUN?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 11:32 AM~14457774
> *thanks Mikey for donating those parts for the relay of life bike
> *


any time socio


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 13 2009, 11:34 AM~14457797
> *SUCKS, POST PICS PLEASE ARE YOU GUYS COMING DOWN TO DA IMPERIALS SHOW SUN?
> *


yup we will be there


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*celia's evil ways !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Jul 13 2009, 12:11 PM~14457556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON YOUR DAUGHTERS TRIKE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 13 2009, 11:43 AM~14457903
> *
> CONGRATS ON YOUR DAUGHTERS TRIKE
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 12 2009, 09:26 PM~14453810
> *My bike took 2nd Mild & Best graphics.  It was great meeting up with all the l.i.l homies, Top Dogs, Mini impressions, Sacka town, 66ROLLERZ ONLY, Mickey & Faze.
> *



Good seeing again lil homie and them warrens were looking good!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139

we still need 20" rims n tires if anybody wants to donate


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 13 2009, 12:11 PM~14458183
> *
> *


LOOKING GOOD JAUN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *celia's evil ways !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

that show was some bootse juding we took 2nd over that orange 20inch street from topdogs u let me no whats up........


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

some pics from the show


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

some more


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs b.c


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

the homies from ELITE showing strong and taking home most of the awards


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 13 2009, 03:44 PM~14461208
> *
> *



good talking to you again homie, bike came out clean!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 04:46 PM~14461238
> *good talking to you again homie, bike came out clean!
> 
> 
> ...


you too  thanks :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 04:33 PM~14461072
> *Topdogs b.c
> 
> 
> ...


TOP DOGS rolled deep to woodland.. Badass line up!! It was coo kicking it with u homies at the show


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 04:45 PM~14461218
> *the homies from ELITE showing strong and taking home most of the awards
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures homie :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wares clown confusion lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

there it is lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 01:54 PM~14460078
> *that show was some bootse juding we took 2nd over that orange 20inch street from topdogs u let me no whats up........
> *



:uh: you think you should of beat it?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 12:35 PM~14457803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is she dead??? hno: hno:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

i know we did i seen politic there yours was clean i give u that but we had more shit on r as far as points but its all gooood.... :thumbsup: :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 07:30 PM~14463916
> *i know we did i seen politic there yours was clean i give u that but we had more shit on r as far as points but its all gooood.... :thumbsup:  :nono:
> *


shoulda slipped him $2O....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lets see member every thing is by points .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 08:29 PM~14463913
> *is she dead??? hno:  hno:
> *


she saw ur pic and fell


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 09:34 PM~14463977
> *she saw ur pic and fell in love and took her panties off
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

upholstery dose add more points he had a upholsterd seat on his bike were was yours maybe that the point u were missing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 07:35 PM~14463995
> *
> *


that reminds me.... raul owes me a 2O.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 13 2009, 08:35 PM~14463995
> *
> *


fucking art ur crazy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 13 2009, 08:38 PM~14464048
> *that reminds me.... raul owes me a 2O.
> *


u shouldnt of been a mild ur a semi at show like that semi is like a full custom
and there was some real milds there that didnt win if thats the case mild should of been under street :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol sup jesse


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

culo buffet :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 12 2009, 09:23 PM~14453155
> *took first place full custom trike    long day  great time.. meet a lot of new homies..
> *



got a picture of your trike !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lets see member every thing is by points .

















Frame Modifications (45)
Paint (25)
Upholstery (20)
Accessories (15)
Plating (20)
Murals (20)
Craftsmaship/Details (15)
Display (15)
Wheels/Tires (20)
Graphics (15)
Pinstriping (15)
Custom Parts (15)
Engraving (10)
Total Points (250)


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 08:47 PM~14464170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 08:42 PM~14464112
> *u shouldnt of been a mild ur a semi at show like that semi is like a full custom
> and there was some real milds there that didnt win if thats the case mild should of been under street :0
> *


Been going to streetlow shows for years and I've always been in mild:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Frame Modifications (45)
Paint (25)
Upholstery (20)
Accessories (15)
Plating (20)
Murals (20)
Craftsmaship/Details (15)
Display (15)
Wheels/Tires (20)
Graphics (15)
Pinstriping (15)
Custom Parts (15)
Engraving (10)
Total Points (250)


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

u better go collect ur 20 then.....upholstery seat aint shit u seen my air brushed seat right.....where was his air brushing....neon light an air suspention at oh i that thats where he won at...........


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 08:53 PM~14464266
> *Been going to streetlow shows for years and I've always been in mild:dunno:
> *


i know bro im just messing whit 76 schwinn lol


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 08:49 PM~14464184
> *got a picture of your trike !
> *


sure do and







its already on here but here it goes again


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 08:55 PM~14464284
> *u better go collect ur 20 then.....upholstery seat aint shit u seen my air brushed seat right.....where was his air brushing....neon light an air suspention at oh i that thats where he won at...........
> *


thats just an Accessories 15 points upholstery is 20 points
dont get me wong bro ur air brushing is nice ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 07:55 PM~14464292
> *i know bro im just messing whit 76 schwinn lol
> *


i see your point bro. its not fair for mild bikes to compete with semis. there was alot of milds out there.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 08:55 PM~14464292
> *i know bro im just messing whit 76 schwinn lol
> *


Ahahahahahahaha orale


----------



## the men (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 08:33 PM~14463958
> *lets see member every thing is by points .
> 
> 
> ...


He beat you on display and upholstery but u lost by a couple of points 

Tips: hide your wires maybe hard line them, add a better display and add some engraving


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 08:47 PM~14464170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad asses !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 13 2009, 09:02 PM~14464377
> *i see your point bro. its not fair for mild bikes to compete with semis. there was alot of milds out there.
> *


its all good we had fun bro ima start takeing my other bike to streetlow shows lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 13 2009, 09:02 PM~14464377
> *i see your point bro. its not fair for mild bikes to compete with semis. there was alot of milds out there.
> *


It seems in streetlow mild and semi compete together as mild.. And full and radical compete together as full... As time passes by there's less categorys and now only 1st and 2nd and smaller shows


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

what is graphics???? isn't that the same as murals?? :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 09:10 PM~14464494
> *It seems in streetlow mild and semi compete together as mild.. And full and radical compete together as full... As time passes by there's less categorys and now only 1st and 2nd and smaller shows
> *


true


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for the tips not to fimiler with the points......dont get me wrong he has a nice bike.......his display was simple thoght. how many points they give u for turn table......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14464528
> *what is graphics???? isn't that the same as murals?? :uh:
> *


nope


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 09:14 PM~14464553
> *nope
> *


well then explain what is graphics??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

these are murals.









and these are graphics.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 08:17 PM~14464592
> *well then explain what is graphics??
> *


they probably call patterns graphics?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

cool thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 08:51 PM~14464223
> *lets see member every thing is by points .
> 
> 
> ...


La purple iso callout the orange bike hahaha .orange bike real clean detail detail .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 08:56 PM~14464295
> *sure do and
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRADS ON YOUR WIN !


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice pics locos


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 07:30 PM~14463916
> *i know we did i seen politic there yours was clean i give u that but we had more shit on r as far as points but its all gooood.... :thumbsup:  :nono:
> *



not hating but you just put a lot of stuff that didn't work or even look like it did

Candy paint, pin stripping, real engraving not etching, custom wheels, display spinning, uphoustry, hand crafted custom parts is what took home 1st place homie, if you wanna get tec on points do your homework


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 07:30 PM~14463916
> *i know we did i seen politic there yours was clean i give u that but we had more shit on r as far as points but its all gooood.... :thumbsup:  :nono:
> *



not hating but you just put a lot of stuff that didn't work or even look like it did

Candy paint, pin stripping, real engraving not etching, custom wheels, display spinning, uphoustry, hand crafted custom parts is what took home 1st place homie, if you wanna get tec on points do your homework


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

alot of nice ass bikes!!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14464780
> *not hating but you just put a lot of stuff that didn't work or even look like it did
> 
> Candy paint, pin stripping, real engraving not etching, custom wheels, display spinning, uphoustry, hand crafted custom parts is what took home 1st place homie, if you wanna get tec on points do your homework
> *


:yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14464780
> *not hating but you just put a lot of stuff that didn't work or even look like it did
> 
> Candy paint, pin stripping, real engraving not etching, custom wheels, display spinning, uphoustry, hand crafted custom parts is what took home 1st place homie, if you wanna get tec on points do your homework
> *


HEY BROTHER !

MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT TO YOU AN YOURS !


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Fuck everyone, my son should have won.....but again, he didnt want to give Raul his lunch money.....


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 13 2009, 09:30 PM~14464737
> *La purple iso callout the orange bike hahaha .orange bike real clean detail detail .
> *


 no 1 called out no one i was wounding how he one 1st if i had more stuff on my bike get it straght fool hahahaha


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Also his ingraveing and plateing, his his wheels score more points for being fully custom rims not just painted spokes rims( no desrespect)his parts score more on craftmenship do to they are custom hand crafted not just cut on a flow jet.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14464827
> *:yes:
> *


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE BRO !


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

u knw wat i give it 2 u you got me i just gota work harder im not 2 good with the point system thats all..just started showing i learn more at every show thanks 2 thos who helpd clear things up..much respect 2 topdogs


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14464831
> *Fuck everyone, my son should have won.....but again, he didnt want to give Raul his lunch money.....
> *



EVERY BODY THAT PUTS 
TIME AN MONEY ON THERE BIKE OR TRIKE ,
ARE REAL TRUE WINNERS IN MY BOOK !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 08:51 PM~14464223
> *lets see member every thing is by points .
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:39 PM~14464845
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE BRO !
> *


Good seeng u too bro see u at the next one :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 08:40 PM~14464861
> *u knw wat i give it 2 u you got me i just gota work harder im not 2 good with the point system thats all..just started showing i learn more at every show thanks 2 thos who helpd clear things up..much respect 2 topdogs
> *



Its all good homie but when you call some one bootsey that's been in the bike circuit for years and is a respectable builder. You tend to rub people wrong.
Lets run it back sept. 6th l.g lemoore show. Give us both some time for up grades. You down?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 10 2009, 08:46 AM~14432996
> *im ready for him is he ready 4 me..............
> *


Sometimes its better to stay quiet cuz u never know what might happen


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 09:45 PM~14464917
> *Good seeng u too bro see u at the next one :biggrin:
> *



AUGUST 2ND IN FRISCO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 09:51 PM~14464988
> *Sometimes its better to stay quiet cuz u never know what might happen
> *



X 2


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14464780
> *not hating but you just put a lot of stuff that didn't work or even look like it did
> 
> Candy paint, pin stripping, real engraving not etching, custom wheels, display spinning, uphoustry, hand crafted custom parts is what took home 1st place homie, if you wanna get tec on points do your homework
> *


 i got candy paint u dont..i went with sandblast its something different then what everyone has..my wheels r custom..what do u mean put stuff on there that didnt work all my shit works my air suspention works an neon light works just didnt hook it all up had no power outlet out side....had uphoustry put took it off..no one was hating on your bike.....


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Q


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 09:49 PM~14464962
> *Its all good homie but when you call some one bootsey that's been in the bike circuit for years and is a respectable builder. You tend to rub people wrong.
> Lets run it back sept. 6th l.g lemoore show. Give us both some time for up grades. You down?
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:53 PM~14465001
> *AUGUST 2ND IN FRISCO !
> *


U aint going to the san bernardino wego show on the 26?


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 09:49 PM~14464962
> *Its all good homie but when you call some one bootsey that's been in the bike circuit for years and is a respectable builder. You tend to rub people wrong.
> Lets run it back sept. 6th l.g lemoore show. Give us both some time for up grades. You down?
> *


dnt knw 4 sure if al b ther al try tho..but im down :h5:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 09:49 PM~14464962
> *Its all good homie but when you call some one bootsey that's been in the bike circuit for years and is a respectable builder. You tend to rub people wrong.
> Lets run it back sept. 6th l.g lemoore show. Give us both some time for up grades. You down?
> *


no one said u was bootsey i have mad respect lowrider bike builders....lets go 4 the frisco show....r u down


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 13 2009, 09:38 PM~14464841
> *Also his ingraveing and plateing, his his wheels score more points for being fully custom rims not just painted spokes rims( no desrespect)his parts score more on craftmenship do to they are custom hand crafted not just cut on a flow jet.
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 10:54 PM~14465021
> *i got candy paint u dont..i went with sandblast its something different  then what everyone has..my wheels r custom..what do u mean put stuff on there that didnt work all my shit works my air suspention works an neon light works just didnt hook it all up had no power outlet out side....had uphoustry put took it off..no one was hating on your bike.....
> *


your wheels are custom but you also bought some spokes tookem apart painted them and put back together.he on the other hand he hand made his oneoff rims cut his pieces and welded them.more craftmen ship means more points.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 09:57 PM~14465058
> *U aint going to the san bernardino wego show on the 26?
> *



OH HELL YEAH !

YOUR GOING TOO !


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 09:59 PM~14465083
> *no one said u was bootsey i have mad respect lowrider bike builders....lets go 4 the frisco show....r u down
> *


A bro streetlow is making the frisco show.. So why go back to them if u think they dnt judge righr


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 09:59 PM~14465083
> *no one said u was bootsey i have mad respect lowrider bike builders....lets go 4 the frisco show....r u down
> *


Frisco a las vegas.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

it was a mis understanding that got cleared up


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 10:02 PM~14465111
> *OH HELL YEAH !
> 
> YOUR GOING TOO !
> *


:yes: ill see u in 2 weeks then homie!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 10:05 PM~14465149
> *:yes: ill see u in 2 weeks then homie!!!
> *


YEZZIR !

HAVE A SAFE TRIP MY BROTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14464830
> *HEY BROTHER !
> 
> MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT TO THE TOPDOGS ! !
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 08:59 PM~14465083
> *no one said u was bootsey i have mad respect lowrider bike builders....lets go 4 the frisco show....r u down
> *



We will be in San berdo july 26th, Merced custom car show aug. 1st Clovis show aug. 29. L.g lemoore sept. 6th and a few more if they pop up. You wanna run it again at any of those shows. And if not see you in Vegas  and lets get this clear you not hating on our bike and were not hating on yours just competing so good luck on the rest of the year homie  and im done with this subject


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 10:15 PM~14465286
> *We will be in San berdo july 26th, Merced custom car show aug. 1st Clovis show aug. 29. L.g lemoore sept. 6th and a few more if they pop up. You wanna run it again at any of those shows. And if not see you in Vegas   and lets get this clear you not hating on our bike and were not hating on yours just competing so good luck on the rest of the year homie  and im done with this subject
> *



SEE YOU THERE BRO !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

amen


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

ok lets put this behind us and drop it if we see each other at a show let the bikes do the talkin if i lose i just gota work harder.....so good luck 2 u 2


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 13 2009, 10:01 PM~14465110
> *your wheels are custom but you also bought some spokes tookem apart painted them and put back together.he on the other hand he hand made his oneoff rims cut his pieces and welded them.more craftmen ship means more points.
> *


my wheels had more spokes were taken out an were left out.....


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14464658
> *these are murals.
> 
> 
> ...


That right Bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

congrats on all the wins. i was gonna take the bike because the lac wasnt ready but i ended up having to work. seemed like a good show in the bike perspective  


guezo, dont even trip homie. you have a nice bike, id just focus more on detail, even the shit you dont see. thats where you get points at because even though the average joe wont see it, the judge will  . the reason topdoggs took the 1st place was because of the overall look and detail put into the bike.


just remember, its not about how much shit you have on a bike, its a bout how good of quality the shit is that you have on the bike  trust me, little shit like chroming nuts and bolts and running wires through the frame and so on is what puts you ahead.

your bike is clean as fuck! i like it alot  but if you wanna win, dont worry about getting new parts, just take what you have and make it look the best you can


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 10:15 PM~14465286
> *We will be in San berdo july 26th, Merced custom car show aug. 1st Clovis show aug. 29. L.g lemoore sept. 6th and a few more if they pop up. You wanna run it again at any of those shows. And if not see you in Vegas   and lets get this clear you not hating on our bike and were not hating on yours just competing so good luck on the rest of the year homie  and im done with this subject
> *


will be at the merced show hope to see u there good luck at the san berdo show an the rest u hit.... hope to see u at anyother shows.....


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 13 2009, 10:26 PM~14465407
> *congrats on all the wins. i was gonna take the bike because the lac wasnt ready but i ended up having to work. seemed like a good show in the bike perspective
> guezo, dont even trip homie. you have a nice bike, id just focus more on detail, even the shit you dont see. thats where you get points at because even though the average joe wont see it, the judge will  . the reason topdoggs took the 1st place was because of the overall look and detail put into the bike.
> just remember, its not about how much shit you have on a bike, its a bout how good of quality the shit is that you have on the bike  trust me, little shit like chroming nuts and bolts and running wires through the frame and so on is what puts you ahead.
> ...


X2!


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 13 2009, 10:26 PM~14465407
> *congrats on all the wins. i was gonna take the bike because the lac wasnt ready but i ended up having to work. seemed like a good show in the bike perspective
> guezo, dont even trip homie. you have a nice bike, id just focus more on detail, even the shit you dont see. thats where you get points at because even though the average joe wont see it, the judge will  . the reason topdoggs took the 1st place was because of the overall look and detail put into the bike.
> just remember, its not about how much shit you have on a bike, its a bout how good of quality the shit is that you have on the bike  trust me, little shit like chroming nuts and bolts and running wires through the frame and so on is what puts you ahead.
> ...


thanks 4 the tips raidersequal i like ur bike too ur bike is what got me wainting to do a streetbike.....a if i drill holes in my frame to hide the neon light wires will they bump me up......


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 13 2009, 10:26 PM~14465407
> *congrats on all the wins. i was gonna take the bike because the lac wasnt ready but i ended up having to work. seemed like a good show in the bike perspective
> guezo, dont even trip homie. you have a nice bike, id just focus more on detail, even the shit you dont see. thats where you get points at because even though the average joe wont see it, the judge will  . the reason topdoggs took the 1st place was because of the overall look and detail put into the bike.
> just remember, its not about how much shit you have on a bike, its a bout how good of quality the shit is that you have on the bike  trust me, little shit like chroming nuts and bolts and running wires through the frame and so on is what puts you ahead.
> ...


thanks man just need sum1 to point me in the rite way on wat i need 2 do


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 11:23 PM~14465376
> *my wheels had more spokes were taken out an were left out.....
> *


Yes but did you fill in the holes or just put sticker jewelery over them anyone can get a screwdriver and remove spokes don't get me wrong your rims go under custom but it's the craftmenship you put into them that makes the diferrence you do have a nice bike though I give you props on it. raidersequal pretty much somed it up also.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:17 PM~14465308
> *SEE YOU THERE BRO !
> *




What's up paulie, its going to be a good show can't wait!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 13 2009, 09:26 PM~14465407
> *congrats on all the wins. i was gonna take the bike because the lac wasnt ready but i ended up having to work. seemed like a good show in the bike perspective
> guezo, dont even trip homie. you have a nice bike, id just focus more on detail, even the shit you dont see. thats where you get points at because even though the average joe wont see it, the judge will  . the reason topdoggs took the 1st place was because of the overall look and detail put into the bike.
> just remember, its not about how much shit you have on a bike, its a bout how good of quality the shit is that you have on the bike  trust me, little shit like chroming nuts and bolts and running wires through the frame and so on is what puts you ahead.
> ...




What's up dom. You already adding to the caddy? :0


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 13 2009, 10:47 PM~14465636
> *Yes but did you fill in the holes or just put sticker jewelery over them anyone can get a screwdriver and remove spokes don't get me wrong your rims go under custom but it's the craftmenship you put into them that makes the diferrence you do have a nice bike though I give you props on it. raidersequal pretty much somed it up also.
> *


yah i under stand now an no its not sticker jewelery that falls off too easy lol lol i was not hating on his bike like it a lot was just wounding were he got me at so i can work on it more like i said learning more an more at every show....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14465520
> *thanks 4 the tips raidersequal i like ur bike too ur bike is what got me wainting to do a streetbike.....a if i drill holes in my frame to hide the neon light wires will they bump me up......
> *


 :no: :no: just do it to where it isnt visible


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 13 2009, 10:56 PM~14465744
> *:no:  :no:    just do it to where it isnt visible
> *


thanks if any1 gots any tips let me knw please and thank u


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 11:05 PM~14465828
> *thanks if any1 gots any tips let me knw please and thank u
> *


where's raul he was the judge.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

would like to hit a big show up down south but the club members say its to far so i thank im going to look 4 another bike club i like to hit a lot of shows an they dont now an then they do.........


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jul 13 2009, 11:10 PM~14465869
> *where's raul he was the judge.
> *


dont worry about it man it got droped already :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

theres alway Socios, elite, topdogs and others .


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 10:56 PM~14465736
> *What's up dom. You already adding to the caddy? :0
> *


always man!! ima slow down on it tho, i need to get my monte up :0


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14465911
> *theres alway Socios, elite, topdogs and others .
> *


i know i was talking to raul about socios b.c at the woodland showwhen he was judging r pedal car he told me about the rules in socios b.c when was not judging


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 13 2009, 11:05 PM~14465828
> *thanks if any1 gots any tips let me knw please and thank u
> *


everything that isnt already show chrome, rechrome it  u may think, "why in the hell would you chrome something thats already chrome?", but trust me, it looks alot better, and gets you more points.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14465911
> *theres alway Socios, elite, topdogs and others .
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes my son repping were daddy can't.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 14 2009, 12:09 AM~14466220
> *here goes my son repping were daddy can't.
> 
> 
> ...


U have a lucky son :biggrin: .. It was coo talking to u at the show homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

heres my daughters bike


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 14 2009, 12:09 AM~14466220
> *here goes my son repping were daddy can't.
> 
> 
> ...


U have a lucky son :biggrin: .. It was coo talking to u at the show homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 14 2009, 12:16 AM~14466241
> *U have a lucky son :biggrin: .. It was coo talking to u at the show homie
> *


i see you guys showed them how Elite gets down out in woodland :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2009, 12:20 AM~14466261
> *i see you guys showed them how Elite gets down out in woodland :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :biggrin: and our next stop san bernardino... Are u taking the bike too?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i heard this guy took 2nd place full trike.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 14 2009, 12:30 AM~14466283
> *:yes: :biggrin: and our next stop san bernardino... Are u taking the bike too?
> *


no, thinking of doing a few things and maybe taking it to vegas  but i will take the car

are you or robert going to the photoshoot?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

it was nice meeting you guys from inspirations b.c. if you guys have anymore how to questions pm me and ill see how i can help.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

the homies from topdogs b.c.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

there i believe thats every bike at the show.sorry if i missed anyones bike.it was a good show and i had a good time see you guys at the next show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If *ANYONE* has a question about the judging on there bike then let me know. We can put it on here for everyone to read or we talk about it in a PM.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 03:53 AM~14466508
> *If ANYONE has a question about the judging on there bike then let me know. We can put it on here for everyone to read or we talk about it in a PM.
> *


A little late buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 02:55 AM~14466591
> *A little late buddy. :biggrin:
> *


I been busy.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 01:53 AM~14466508
> *If ANYONE has a question about the judging on there bike then let me know. We can put it on here for everyone to read or we talk about it in a PM.
> *


this was our first show we have been to with the point system like this .......so was wondering how my sons bike scored??? can u post it up to let me know thanks


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 14 2009, 12:35 AM~14466304
> *i heard this guy took 2nd place full trike.
> 
> 
> ...


no it wasn't 2nd in full custom that was celias evil ways he did take 2nd in a three wheel just dont know what catg..


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2009, 12:36 AM~14466308
> *no, thinking of doing a few things and maybe taking it to vegas   but i will take the car
> 
> are you or robert going to the photoshoot?
> *


That would be badass homie if u would take the bike to vegas!!! I aint going to be able to make it to the photoshoot cuz I wasn't able to get the day off but robert is in san diego so he might go... Are u going to the photoshoot?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 14 2009, 06:29 AM~14467017
> *this was our first show we have been to with the point system like this .......so was wondering how my sons bike scored??? can u post it up to let me know  thanks
> *


They took the score sheets from me so I dont know who scored what. But I can tell you from what I remember some of the details.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 08:44 AM~14467896
> *They took the score sheets from me so I dont know who scored what. But I can tell you from what I remember some of the details.
> *


cool what do u remember


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 14 2009, 09:19 AM~14468199
> *cool what do u remember
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 09:25 AM~14468265
> *PM sent.
> *


whats up raul i owen the purple bike with the air brusging i was wounding if u can pm me the points card that way i know what points r what on by bike thanks.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 10:46 AM~14469062
> *whats up raul i owen the purple bike with the air brusging i was wounding if u can pm me the  points  card that way i know what points r what on by bike thanks.......
> *


I will pm you in a little bit.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 08:44 AM~14467896
> *They took the score sheets from me so I dont know who scored what. But I can tell you from what I remember some of the details.
> *


you sir are hella GHEY! :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Droop$_@Jul 14 2009, 11:03 AM~14469289
> *you sir are hella GHEY!  :thumbsdown:
> *


No your gay for not going.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 05:42 PM~14461182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Posting this for the homie.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 14 2009, 08:30 AM~14467795
> *That would be badass homie if u would take the bike to vegas!!! I aint going to be able to make it to the photoshoot cuz I wasn't able to get the day off but robert is in san diego so he might go... Are u going to the photoshoot?
> *


naw. its to much to drive all the way up there tomarrow and then do it again next week


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2009, 12:00 PM~14470034
> *naw. its to much to drive all the way up there tomarrow and then do it again next week
> *


:yes:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 11:49 AM~14469905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for post raul.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 08:44 AM~14467896
> *They took the score sheets from me so I dont know who scored what. But I can tell you from what I remember some of the details.
> *


all you remember is how much money went to your pocket ! :biggrin: 



As long as i've known Raul, he is a straight up dude, if he says i lost, i belive him, if he said i won, i would thank him. I know he is a fair judge and he knows his bikes.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 14 2009, 02:58 PM~14472181
> *all you remember is how much money went to your pocket !  :biggrin:
> As long as i've known Raul, he is a straight up dude, if he says i lost, i belive him, if he said i won, i would thank him. I know he is a fair judge and he knows his bikes.
> *


thats right i dont know raul personlly bujt every show we went to an he judged hw always judged good i was just wounding what the orange bike got use on.......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 09:27 PM~14476222
> *thats right i dont know raul personlly bujt every show we went to an he judged hw always judged good i was just wounding what the orange bike got use on.......
> *


MAYBE A ENGRAVED SHOW CHROME SEAT :dunno:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 09:03 PM~14476870
> *MAYBE A ENGRAVED SHOW CHROME SEAT  :dunno:
> *


no it wasnt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM~14477262
> *no it wasnt
> *


CUSTOM RIMS THAT YOU CANNOT BUY ANYWHERE :dunno:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 13 2009, 11:11 AM~14457556
> *THAT FORK ON THAT TRIKE WAS A GIFT THAT HERNAN CORTEZ GAVE TO THE LAST AZTEC EMPEROR QUATEMOC BEFOR HE KILL HIM
> *


ya the name of the trike is El Ultimo Emperador :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

that i remember i dont think u can buy them there custom built...... :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jul 14 2009, 10:38 PM~14477434
> *that i remember i dont think u can buy them there custom built...... :0  :0
> *


NOPE NOWHERE

YOUR BIKE IS CLEAN HOMIE BUT THE TOPDOGGS HAD YOU JUST KEEP BUILDING AND DONT LET THIS STOP YOUR WAY GOOD LUCK ON IT


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 09:43 PM~14477497
> *NOPE NOWHERE
> 
> YOUR BIKE IS CLEAN HOMIE BUT THE TOPDOGGS HAD YOU JUST KEEP BUILDING AND DONT LET THIS STOP YOUR WAY GOOD LUCK ON IT
> *


hell no that was not going to let me stop building my bike feb 5 this year will be 2 years building my bike.....that just made me stronger..He won by a few points but i give it to him he has a nice bike.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh, im not even gonna get into it.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 14 2009, 10:45 PM~14478238
> *meh, im not even gonna get into it.
> *


it was droped along time ago an fools r still tripping :rant:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 14 2009, 09:37 PM~14477425
> *ya the name of the trike is El Ultimo Emperador  :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the PM's with all the judging questions. I have been kinda busy so if I dont answer right away I will get to your questions as soon as I can.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IS LIFTED FRONT AN BACK ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 16 2009, 01:25 PM~14493146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did some say it wasnt?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAUGHTER CELIA WITH MY NEPHEW JOEY !









MY NEPHEW GOT 2ND PLACE !


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

pics by D-Cheese


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 16 2009, 04:46 PM~14496347
> *pics by D-Cheese
> 
> 
> ...


Where the hell was I when this happened?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2009, 04:14 PM~14496538
> *Where the hell was I when this happened?
> *


You were too busy collecting money around the corner. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IS LIFTED FRONT AN BACK ! !
[/quote]


TO BAD MY WIFE DELETED MY 
PICTURES OF THEM HYNAS WITH MY DAGHTERZ TRIKE
I HAD THEM THEM TAKE OFF THERE SHORTS AN SHOWED ASS 

MY DAUGHTERZ SEAT ON HER
TRIKE SMELLED LIKED PU--Y ALL WEAK LONG LOL !


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Some more Woodland pictures
Woodland Pics


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 17 2009, 01:38 PM~14505048
> *Some more Woodland pictures
> Woodland Pics
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IS LIFTED FRONT AN BACK ! !


TO BAD MY WIFE DELETED MY 
PICTURES OF THEM HYNAS WITH MY DAGHTERZ TRIKE
I HAD THEM THEM TAKE OFF THERE SHORTS AN SHOWED ASS 

MY DAUGHTERZ SEAT ON HER
TRIKE SMELLED LIKED PU--Y ALL WEAK LONG LOL !
[/quote]

U SHOULDNT HAVE PICS LIKE THOSE ON HERE ANYWAYS...................THIS IS A CLEAN FORUM WHERE YOUR DAUGHTER GETS ONLINE HERE AND SEES EVERYTHING!!!! KEEP IT CLEAN........ :uh:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 16 2009, 03:46 PM~14496347
> *pics by D-Cheese
> 
> 
> ...


I got a few good pics too. There is a link in my last post.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

chewie said:


> TO BAD MY WIFE DELETED MY
> PICTURES OF THEM HYNAS WITH MY DAGHTERZ TRIKE
> I HAD THEM THEM TAKE OFF THERE SHORTS AN SHOWED ASS
> 
> ...


U SHOULDNT HAVE PICS LIKE THOSE ON HERE ANYWAYS...................THIS IS A CLEAN FORUM WHERE YOUR DAUGHTER GETS ONLINE HERE AND SEES EVERYTHING!!!! KEEP IT CLEAN........ :uh:
LOL !


----------

